# Milford 1st Fridays at A&N Outfitters



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

For the Milford 1st Friday Shop Hop A&N Outfitters as well as many other shops will be open tomorrow night untill 9pm. We will Dave Holblum from Ross Reels, Renzetti, Cascade Crest and many other vendors here for product demos as well as free fly tying demostration and instruction. Please stop by the Old Milford Shopping District and A&N for special offers and a nice evening out.
227 Main st.
Milford Ohio 45150
513-322-1900
Look forword to seeing you and be sure to mention OGF

Steve aka Sevenx


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

im only familiar with the river there in milford, or 50, i wanna stop in sometime how is it easy to find off of 50, or am i in the wrong area


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

If you are on 50 coming out of downtown towords Milford you cross the Milford bridge and 50 and 28 become Main st as you go though the Old Milford area. THe shop is about three blocks up on the left. If you are coming from 275 into Milford you can take either the 50 or 28 into Milford. the two roads come to gether there is a udf and funural home at the intersection. You will come down the hill to the first light there is a Marothon gas station. the shop is on the right about 3 doors up from the light accross from the fountain store and gun shop. Thanks S


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Just a quick reminder southwest fisherman, Dave Holblum from Ross Reels and Renzetti will be here at the shop for product demos and fly tying demos and instuction. THis is a free event and we will remain open untill 9pm as will many other stores tonight. Thanks Steve
227 main st.
In old Milford


----------

